# Balance bikes



## Markymark (23 Aug 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked 1,000 times before, but are these balance bikes worth it for a 3 1/2 year old or are we better waiting a few more months and going straight for a 'proper' bike?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2012)

Absolutely worth it. They help the child learn balance & confidence far easier then if they have to concentrate on using pedals.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Aug 2012)

im about to buy my two year old one! he loves his bouncy bike we bought him for christmas so time for something with thinner wheels!!!


----------



## Markymark (23 Aug 2012)

My LBS shop said better going straight for a bike as the balance bike gives a false introduction to bikes. 

I doubt he was looking for the $$ as he would get more form selling 2 bikes than just one.


----------



## jim55 (23 Aug 2012)

just get a good one and take the pedals off ?


----------



## Markymark (23 Aug 2012)

jim55 said:


> just get a good one and take the pedals off ?


 
That sounds sensible...


----------



## lb81 (23 Aug 2012)

Both mine have used the same one which i think was about £15 in tesco a few years ago.

They both loved it, used it constantly and took to a proper bike much easier due to having the balance element already dialled in. 

Probably one of the best £15 i ever spent.

Wouldnt bother with any of the expensive ones though. Some are the same price as a real bike!


----------



## lb81 (23 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 2000745, member: 45"]Yes, but you can buy a decent one and sell it on afterwards, and end up paying little more than £15 for a better bit of kit. We've had the cheap Lidl wooden one and an Islabikes. The Islabike was much easier to ride.[/quote]

Of course, but after several years and two children doing what children do there was no point, at least not for me anyway. They have certainly got my monies worth from it and it still gets used now. My neighbor has a young lad who is almost big enough to use it so I will probably give it to her soon so that it can continue to be appreciated... it was metal framed by the way with solid rubber tyres... I have not seen any like it since.


----------



## Ktp (24 Aug 2012)

Another vote here for balance bikes in general. Your 3.5 yo will be whizzing around in no time.
The Islabike balance bike is a lovely piece of kit - beautifully put together and they hold their value. Can sell on eBay after a few years for a little less than you paid for it. That said friend's little boy got on great guns with one of the wooden ones from Amazon for £20...


----------



## monkeylc (24 Aug 2012)

Then again it's a one off feeling of letting go of that saddle and watching them ride on their own for the first time.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

Decathlon's £30 balance bikes are great.


----------



## Markymark (24 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. 

Am I better buying a balance bike or just taking the pedals off a full bike?


----------



## alpgirl (24 Aug 2012)

We got a Toys R Us balance bike for our son. £20 in the pre Christmas sale. Absolutely brilliant, adjustable saddle, really light, far lighter than the wooden ones you get. My son went straight to a bike without stabilisers after that (2" Specialised). Now looking to get a Cnoc 14 hopefully as he is such a good rider. Don't allow stabilisers anywhere near a bike!


----------



## summerdays (24 Aug 2012)

alpgirl said:


> Don't allow stabilisers anywhere near a bike!


So true


----------



## alpgirl (24 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE it was metal framed by the way with solid rubber tyres... I have not seen any like it since.][/QUOTE]
Our son's Toys R us one sounds just like that. Aluminium frame and really light. Cheapest and best I've seen. Really easy to ride, and carry when the child is not riding!


----------



## Spartak (24 Aug 2012)

Bought a Hudora Joey from Evans - Little Spartak loves it 

Took a bit of getting used to, but now wants to go everywhere on it.

Click below to see bigger image


----------

